# post create hooks in openvz



## mitgib (Oct 4, 2015)

Playing around with Proxmox, but the API doesn't have a way to enable tun/tap or pptp but can easily be enabled with vzctl but searching for a postcreate solution, I was thinking about messing with /etc/vz/dists/scripts/postcreate.sh but maybe someone has a different idea/solution?


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Oct 4, 2015)

You could extend the API? Create your own addition to it that uses vzctl allowing you to enable, disable more than just tun and ppp


----------



## mitgib (Oct 4, 2015)

Awmusic12635 said:


> You could extend the API? Create your own addition to it that uses vzctl allowing you to enable, disable more than just tun and ppp



Certainly an idea, but not one I would look hard at since Proxmox V 4 removed OpenVZ and replaces it with LXC


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Oct 4, 2015)

mitgib said:


> Awmusic12635 said:
> 
> 
> > You could extend the API? Create your own addition to it that uses vzctl allowing you to enable, disable more than just tun and ppp
> ...


Another option is to do something like this module does: https://modulesfactory.com/features.html . It supports custom scripts that can be executed at predefined events (post create prestart, reboot etc ). 

http://d.pr/i/1cGep Quick Screen shot


----------



## mitgib (Oct 5, 2015)

Awmusic12635 said:


> mitgib said:
> 
> 
> > Awmusic12635 said:
> ...


This just makes it looks like I am using the wrong module  

Modulesgarden gives me the feeling their support, ability to document, and enable useful functionality is seriously lacking. My only hope is to get them to include these features/functions into their VPS/Cloud module for Proxmox.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Oct 5, 2015)

mitgib said:


> Awmusic12635 said:
> 
> 
> > mitgib said:
> ...


You might also like to know that modulesfactory will be releasing a "cloud" module similar to modulesgarden's one. I am told the ETA is about 1-2 months. I use the MG one currently and share the same feelings you do. I have been messing around with the MF one for a little while now for a different product line and have to say it is a good bit better. Support actually gives me coded fixes in hours instead of weeks. Their documentation could be better, but I have no issues with it so far.

I did discuss a migration script with them and they say they could probably do that


----------



## mitgib (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm glad to see this, and only $40/yr to give it a whirl, I know I could have paid monthly, but I know I would forget about it and not think again for months down the road.  At least I am not too far into the Modulesgarden set, only 1 person testing the cloud setup, but the $500 I paid for all the modulesgarden modules makes me sad 

It took a month for MG to even get the noVNC part working, I don't know if they spent much time on it. Their MO seems to be log a ticket, respond the next day, answer their respond, wait another day, rinse and repeat. I remember after finishing up 6 months of testing my proxmox cloud with ceph and being convinced I would be better off than SolusVM at least for KVM I dove into MG, and I usually wait much more than that to dive into anything .


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Oct 5, 2015)

mitgib said:


> It took a month for MG to even get the noVNC part working, I don't know if they spent much time on it. Their MO seems to be log a ticket, respond the next day, answer their respond, wait another day, rinse and repeat. I remember after finishing up 6 months of testing my proxmox cloud with ceph and being convinced I would be better off than SolusVM at least for KVM I dove into MG, and I usually wait much more than that to dive into anything .



I was actually the one who paid for the sponsored development of novnc for their proxmox modules. They didn't even believe it was possible to do until I showed them how the modulesfactory module did it. I very much agree about their support

I sadly have many many people using their cloud module so the possible migration will be a bit more difficult for me when I do it.


----------

